# First solo towing



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

When my husband Tom was in hospital (he'd been in hospital for most of the year), he suggested to me to do a caravan towing course which I did, and so easy. I just needed confidence to tow as I've never towed. Anyway, back in August, he sadly passed away. I've decided to keep the caravan and carry on towing. I've just booked my first week away in April (week after Easter). I'm off to Shrewsbury, in the county of Shropshire in England, a two hour drive. I'm doing motorway and main road driving, so I can get the feel of it. I've wanted to visit Ironbridge, the home of the first ever iron bridge in the world, built at the time of the Industrial Revolution, and a few other places as well. https://www.morris-leisure.co.uk/caravan-parks/oxon-hall-shrewsbury.htm Can't wait to go now:laugh:


----------

